# Felling wedges



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Anyone have experience with felling wedges to push a tree in the direction you want it to fall? Can they be used on a dead ash tree? I've read someone say that dead wood is not as good as a live tree.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

They can be used to great effect, but there are a number of variables involved.

No offense, but if you have to ask, you probably shouldn't be trying it in a situation where it really matters.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Wedges are for pro fallers aiming for precise placement.

Dead trees often harbor widow makers.

Be careful.....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

GO Remodeling said:


> Anyone have experience with felling wedges to push a tree in the direction you want it to fall? Can they be used on a dead ash tree? I've read someone say that dead wood is not as good as a live tree.


If you may have rot, drill into the tree where you'll be making the cut to make sure it isn't rotten. If it's rotten inside, it will drop down and bind your saw part the way through your cuts, and then fall any direction it feels like, but always a direction you wish it didn't...


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> They can be used to great effect, but there are a number of variables involved.
> 
> No offense, but if you have to ask, you probably shouldn't be trying it in a situation where it really matters.


Understand your concern. But I'm asking to gain knowledge. That's what people do to get better.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Wedges are a helpful tool to someone that knows how to drop a tree. 
Wedges are for giving it a little nudge. 
Cutting dead trees is dangerous. You don't know what the center wood is like till it might be too late. 
I would hook a cable to them and pull in the direction I want it to go as I cut.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

GO Remodeling said:


> Understand your concern. But I'm asking to gain knowledge. That's what people do to get better.


a little knowledge has been known to be dangerous..:whistling


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

If in doubt, I'd definitely rope pull it. If it's in really bad shape, I'd prop it also.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I never rely on wedges to place a tree. Wedges won't make up for lack of cut precision, but lines will do a lot of good. 

Rope with come a long tied a ways up the tree, a second rope to prevent it from dropping in an undesirable side direction. In that set up, the wedges primarily prevent the tree from binding your saw as you make the back cut - but it has to be a sizeable tree to be wedging the back cut behind your saw blade, then fine tuning the fall. Smaller trees, you'd just put some tension on the line.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Somewhere I have an OSHA manual on felling trees safely, including the cuts to make. Felling trees is one of the more dangerous occupations for someone who is trained.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Felling trees is one of the more dangerous occupations for someone who is trained.


That's exactly why I've never gotten training for it. :jester:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> That's exactly why I've never gotten training for it. :jester:



:whistling:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Felling wedges work best on a straight tree like a white pine, tamarack, douglas fir, etc. Trees with branches that spread out are not predictable, and even if you do fell the tree over safely, the trunk is still left high off the ground, and now might be even more dangerous. 

Depending on the tree condition and location I would be more inclined to climb it and bring it down in pieces, using a speed line set up if needed. Especially if there is a structure nearby.

At least grab a pole saw and lighten the branches on the side you don't want it to fall towards. I can reach up to around 22' with my pole saw while standing on the ground. Again you could be left with the trunk being up in the air and possibly rolling once it hits the ground. 

Ropes and possibly a truck/tractor pulling are often the best option. If the trunk is questionable, after cutting the fish mouth, use a plunge cut, leaving the hinge, and a section at the back that can be cut away last to fell the tree. Requires someone who is familiar with a chainsaw though, as a kick back should be your worst fear.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A pro I know thought his C3500 would be enough to get a tree falling the way he wanted, so he roped to it. The 3500 went flying through the air, and bent the frame (and a bunch of other stuff).

I guess he was wrong.:whistling

I use a 2 ton come a long, it can pull a truck.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

hdavis said:


> A pro I know thought his C3500 would be enough to get a tree falling the way he wanted, so he roped to it. The 3500 went flying through the air, and bent the frame (and a bunch of other stuff).
> 
> I guess he was wrong.:whistling
> 
> I use a 2 ton come a long, it can pull a truck.


There is a youtube video of someone doing just that and also destroying their vehicle. :laughing: Trees are amazingly heavy and can go most any direction they want.



With the right tools, even with something like a small D6, no chainsaw is needed . (The tree was burning and needed to be knocked over so it wouldn't crown. He was mowing them down as needed. Later salvageable ones were removed, along with all standing trees that died, using a feller of course.)


----------

